# Real Deal



## msumuscle (Aug 7, 2011)

Just figured I'd post my experiences with this product.  I've done one run with clen before and they were pharma grade pills.  Started off with 60 mcgs a day then worked my way up to 120 mcg a day for 2 weeks.  I'm 4 days into my clen, and let me tell you its the real deal. I decided not to taper up and just start off with the highest dose I was comfortable with which was 120 mcg split into 2 60 mcg doses a day.  I wake up and take the first 60 mcg and it literally has my hands shaking like I have Parkinsons.  Stuff feels stronger than the pharm grade clen I used.


----------



## TwisT (Aug 7, 2011)

Again, not a sponsor. last warning


----------

